# A bolt fell into spark plug hole (2014 Nissan Versa)



## dmedic (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi,

I ran into an unfortunate situation as I was changing spark plugs on my 2014 Nissan Versa SV. Basically, a bolt fell into the whole and I am not able to see it anymore. It looks as if it went deep. I tried using magnet to get it out, but no luck. I cannot even see it.

Any idea on how to get it out?

Much appreciated.

:crying:


----------



## conexor (4 mo ago)

I wonder how does you get it?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

conexor said:


> I wonder how does you get it?


Magnets will work for any plain-steel fastener, but you can't really "fish" so you need a strong, professional-quality extensible magnet with a locking-swivel head that you can force around in there. Brass, stainless or plastic fasteners are much tougher, but one thing that helps is to jack the car up high on one side or end, such that the cylinder is tilted and the screw will migrate to a predictable spot. Then you can use sticky-stuff on a stick to grab it (I personally like flypaper).


----------

